# ? on atv rideing in alanta area new law



## fisheye (Apr 26, 2008)

I have just hear that it is finealbe to be riding 2up on a quad,is this true?
I know than it is illeagel, but always been looked over. i've road for year with 2 people at times, been stoped by dnr and sheriff potrole, and they never had an problem with two rideing. I had some freind use my cabin this pased weekend and they got stoped and ticketed for rideing 2up. are they inforcing this now or did they find a DNR officer on a bad day, or a power trip?


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

No power trip, no bad day either.

Its completely illegal to operate your 4 wheeler in the State of Michigan with two people unless it is designed and manufactured for two people. 

Some officers look the other way [ especially in the U.P ] and others enforce it. 

I dont completley like the law either, especially when it comes to the larger sized 500cc and up ATVs that we ride on the ice for ice fishing activities.


----------



## seabass810 (Apr 2, 2010)

i have heard of it being enforced more.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

fisheye said:


> I have just hear that it is finealbe to be riding 2up on a quad,is this true?
> I know than it is illeagel, but always been looked over. i've road for year with 2 people at times, been stoped by dnr and sheriff potrole, and they never had an problem with two rideing. I had some freind use my cabin this pased weekend and they got stoped and ticketed for rideing 2up. are they inforcing this now or did they find a DNR officer on a bad day, or a power trip?


 I have a headache after reading this post.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

it's always been illegal, unless you had a quad designed for 2 people. Most likely it depends on what your buddy was doing really. I have seen tons of people up there riding double, young kids (8-9 y/o) and nothing happens, same thing ice fishing you always see people riding double. Could they write the ticket regardless if your going slowand safe, sure, are you more likely to get a ticket is your going 15t mph riding double or 55 mph riding double? and doing doughnuts too?


----------



## sanfordlake (Feb 15, 2009)

DNR ticked quads and snowmobiles riding two one weekend on Saginaw Bay last winter. Most of the time they just warn you. When I got my two up quad the dealer told me DNR will ticket you riding on the trails if its not a factory equipped two up. I don't like it but that's why I got a two up...


----------

